# February POTM



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

This months winner is:








Thank you *<3~Pleco~<3* for your great photo.

The March POTM is available now, go and vote on it.

----------------------------------------------------------------

OK! Time to vote on fish pictures. We have 7 entries this month. Vote for your favorite picture. This month saltwater and freshwater pictures will be included in the same vote. There is a number above each picture, please use that to help you vote for the correct fish. There will also be a description with the common and scientific names if they were provided. If your photo is in this selection, please do not share with us that it is yours. Let's get started. Here are the seven photos for this month...

*1.* Silver Dollar (Metynnis argenteus)


*2.* Clown Loach (Chromobotia macracanthus) and Betta (Betta Splenden)


*3.* Yo Yo Loach - Listed as "Catfish" in poll. (Botia almorhae)


*4.* Red Empress (Protomelas taeniolatus)


*5.* Killifish (Person who owns this pic can send me a name via PM)


*6.* Chocolate Chip Starfish (Protoreastor nodosus)


*7.* Angelfish (Pterophyllum scalare)


OK now vote on them and please refrain from negative comments on any picture.


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

Love the loach pic .("Catfish")


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Is that a loach? I don't keep any loaches so I dont know...


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Its a loach.... 
Pretty cool starfish you got there.... whoever you are.


----------



## OCtrackiepacsg1 (Oct 18, 2009)

Just a heads up to the person with the loach that the tank may be a little to small for the feller.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

How can you even tell the size of that loach's tank? Unless you are referring to the clown loach & betta.


----------



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

Clown Loach and Betta are in a 6 gallon. Way overstocked. Like this: http://www.thatpetplace.com/images/presentation/P17068.jpg


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

Why is a Clown Loach in a 6 gallon tank in the first place?


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

The one of the YoYo is spectacular! I wish our loaches held still long enough for us to get good pictures more often


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

nice photos guys


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

I'm more of a fan of the silver dollar but the red empress is clearly the better pic.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2010)

love the redempress! beautiful


----------



## OCtrackiepacsg1 (Oct 18, 2009)

Looks like the loach ran away with the win, very nice photgraphy used there. Question, is the POTM submission start at the beginning of the month or does voting start at the beginning.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

OCtrackiepacsg1 said:


> Looks like the loach ran away with the win, very nice photgraphy used there. Question, is the POTM submission start at the beginning of the month or does voting start at the beginning.


No, I asked the very same thing. You can start submitting pics to BMLBytes right now if you want. 1 only. I already sent him mine


----------



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

Yep, if you notice now, the top right of the new skin will house the winners pic for everyone to see


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Thats cool, i never noticed the little place for the pic in the sidebar. very cool


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

> Looks like the loach ran away with the win, very nice photgraphy used there. Question, is the POTM submission start at the beginning of the month or does voting start at the beginning.


You don't have to worry about which month the picture is for. Just send me a picture every month and you will be good. The pictures sent to me in February will be used for the March POTM



Shaggy said:


> Yep, if you notice now, the top right of the new skin will house the winners pic for everyone to see


Will an admin be adding the pic up there, or is there some sort of automated system I should know about, or am I supposed to know how to add pictures to that spot?


----------



## OCtrackiepacsg1 (Oct 18, 2009)

I don't see any picture there just ads in the place. and I thought we were discontinuing the TOTM


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

The POTM vote is not complete yet so the picture cant go up until then.


----------



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

bmlbytes said:


> You don't have to worry about which month the picture is for. Just send me a picture every month and you will be good. The pictures sent to me in February will be used for the March POTM
> 
> 
> Will an admin be adding the pic up there, or is there some sort of automated system I should know about, or am I supposed to know how to add pictures to that spot?


Just let me know when a winner is picked and I will add thier pic to the sidebar.



OCtrackiepacsg1 said:


> I don't see any picture there just ads in the place. and I thought we were discontinuing the TOTM


Are we sure we want to discontinue it?


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Shaggy said:


> Are we sure we want to discontinue it?


Definitely no I think it's good fun 
Plus I submitted a really good pic for this month, haha


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2010)

let it remain shaggy.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Thanks for the submissions guys. The winner has been announced at the top of this thread.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

The March one isn't showing up yet....?


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Check it now, it take me a while to get the photos and poll up.


----------

